# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Une heure pour la plante

## Deallyra

Un geste simple.

De 20h30  21h30, passez vous de la lumire.

Vous pouvez laisser la tl allume, le pc, tout ce que vous voulez...

Mais teignez vos lumires  ::):

----------


## droggo

Beo,

Je prfre attendre un peu, et teindre de 2h  3h cette nuit.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Krovax

l'avantage de ce genre d'opration c'est que si on est suffisamment nombreux. L'hydrolique ne suffit pas  compenser la hausse soudaine de consommation au moment ou les gens ralume et du coup EDF est oblig de lancer c'est centrale therique (donc trs poluante)  fond. Ce qui pollu bine plus que l'heure de production nuclaire conomis
La plante vous dit merci  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> l'avantage de ce genre d'opration c'est que si on est suffisamment nombreux. L'hydrolique ne suffit pas  compenser la hausse soudaine de consommation au moment ou les gens ralume et du coup EDF est oblig de lancer c'est centrale therique (donc trs poluante)  fond. Ce qui pollu bine plus que l'heure de production nuclaire conomis
> La plante vous dit merci


+1

A part mettre EDF et RTE dans la mouise, il y a peu d'intrt  ce genre d'opration.

----------


## Haywire

Moi je fais dj attention  la plante 365j/an donc je n'ai pas besoin d'teindre la lumire pendant 1h pour avoir la conscience tranquille  ::roll:: . De toutes faons je n'ai que des ampoules conomiques  :;): .

----------


## droggo

Coa,



> Moi je fais dj attention  la plante 365j/an donc je n'ai pas besoin d'teindre la lumire pendant 1h pour avoir la conscience tranquille . De toutes faons je n'ai que des ampoules conomiques .


Et comme tu n'as pas teint, tes voisins qui l'ont fait, et qui en temps normal se foutent absolument du problme, vont te considrer comme un salaud de pollueur.  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

Et parlons des ampoules dites conomiques, appeles aussi fluocompactes que l'on veut nous imposer de force d'ici quelques mois.

Si effectivement elles consomment pour sois-disant le mme clairage, lorsqu'elles sont usages, elles sont extrmement polluantes car elles contiennent des drivs de mtaux lourds comme le plomb, le mercure, le cadmium, .... Comme tout matriel lectronique en gnral.

Elles ne doivent absolument pas tre jeter  la poubelle. Elles doivent absolument tre recycles dans des filires spcialises.
Sauf que les filires de recyclage n'existent pas encore, de mme que les filires de collecte qui sont encore trs rares et que l'on ne trouve que dans les trs trs grandes villes.
A l'heure actuelle le recyclage se fait pour partie dans les bidonvilles de l'inde, bangladesh et autres pays misreux, souvent par des jeunes enfants en dpit de toutes protections tant pour l'environnement que pour la sant.
D'aprs certaines ONG le sol de ces sites seraient nettement plus pollu, et ce pour des dizaines d'annes, que les sites de production des plus grosses usines chimiques mondiale qui font rgulirement scandale sur ce point.

En voulant corriger un mal, il faut aussi faire attention et se donner les moyens de ne pas le remplacer par un mal encore plus important et sournois. Mais a, ce n'est pas la politique habituelle de nos dirigeants.

----------


## zandru

teindre une heure les lumires, je trouve cela inutile.
C'est un signe, un geste, mais sans lendemain. Pourquoi il faudrait faire attention  la consommation 1H/an.
Comme l'a dit trs justement Mushroom7, on doit faire attention 365j/an (sauf les annes bissextiles  ::lol:: ).
Ce genre de geste, c'est se donner bonne conscience avant de sortir son 4x4  ::roll:: 

Ce qui devrait tre arrt plus souvent, c'est tout les appareils lectroniques qui ont un bouton "veille" au lieu du bouton M/A. Il est impossible de les arrter sans les dbrancher !
Un exemple parmi d'autre : qui  un bouton M/A sur sa box internet ?  ::roll::  ::aie:: 

Si il y a un geste  faire pour la plante, c'est aussi aux fabricant de matriel lectronique de le faire, en donnant simplement la possibilit d'teindre rellement leur appareil.

----------


## lper

> Si il y a un geste  faire pour la plante, c'est aussi aux fabricant de matriel lectronique de le faire, en donnant simplement la possibilit d'teindre rellement leur appareil.


Tout  fait d'accord.
J'ai par exemple connect toute la hifi-vido sur une seule multiprise que je dbranche systmatiquement aprs utilisation, notamment ces consoles de jeu qui doivent bouffer pas mal mme lorsqu'elles sont en veille.

----------


## jbrasselet

Idem, box dbranche en journe et la nuit, tl, PC et consoles de mme.
Y'a que la chaudire (en hiver), le frigo, le congelateur et le radio rveil qui fonctionne la nuit chez moi

----------


## Haywire

Pareil, tout est branch sur 2 multiprises avec interrupteur et je les teins avant d'aller dormir. Ca fait des conomies d'lectricit et a m'vite d'avoir des ondes wifi qui se promnent chez moi pendant la nuit.

Quand les gens comprendront qu'tre colo a n'a rien de difficile, que c'est meilleur pour la sant et qu'en plus a fait des conomies d'argent, ils changeront peut-tre leur comportement.

Mais je connais encore trop de gens qui laissent leur pc allum 24h/24, soi-disant pour gagner du temps le matin ou en rentrant du boulot.
Je ne peux m'empcher de leur rappeler qu'un pc ce n'est pas un frigo et de leur demander s'ils laissent aussi leur voiture allume dans le garage pour partir plus vite le matin... Ainsi que l'eau chaude couler dans la douche.

----------


## Lyche

C'est trs jolie de parler de a quand on est chez soit.. mais au boulot, c'est pareil, et l, ce sont les politiques d'entreprises qui passent devant. A mon boulot, on n'teint jamais les pc, simplement parce que les batch de mises  jour tournent la nuit. Il y a 4000 personnes sur le site, et toute la boite fonctionne comme a (environ 120 000 personnes en France) Le faire chez soit c'est trs bien, mais il faut aussi en parler  ses collgues de boulot, parce que c'est vraiment problmatique  mon avis.

----------


## jbrasselet

Exact, je me bat un peu pour a d'ailleurs.
Poste individuel  teindre !
Pour les serveurs c'est peut tre un peu diffrent (suivant le serveur)

----------


## Invit

> De 20h30  21h30, passez vous de la lumire.


Aaaah ! Le retour du marronnier. Je l'ai eu par Facebook hier celui-l. Et y a pas longtemps, le traditionnel appel  la journe sans achats.

----------


## juvamine

ce genre de truc me gonfle terriblement

j'utilise "quelques" ampoules conomiques, mais assez peu, la luminosit n'est pas la mme, elle met du temps a arriver, et dans les endroits comme les couloirs et tout a, a consomme normment (bien + qu'une classique), et en + c'est polluant aprs utilisation.

disons que je fais "un peu" attention chaque jour. J'aime pas gaspiller: le sopalin par exemple...j'ai horreur de a.
j'utilise les feuilles recto-verso
etc.

enfin je ne me procuppe pas forcment a chaque minute de ce que je fais, mais je pense faire relativement attention

Quant  l'heure sans lectricit...c'est ridicule, comme a a t dit avant, car la surcharge demande  21h30 est normee.

----------


## zandru

> C'est trs jolie de parler de a quand on est chez soit.. mais au boulot, c'est pareil, et l, ce sont les politiques d'entreprises qui passent devant. A mon boulot, on n'teint jamais les pc, simplement parce que les batch de mises  jour tournent la nuit.


Mme chose l ou je travaille !
Les sauvegardes des PC se font le nuit, interdit de les teindre.
La seule chose que l'on peut faire (et que l'on fait), c'est teindre cran, imprimante, ...)

Et je suis horrifier de voir certain de mes collgues qui imprime des plans, ou des mails uniquement pour pouvoir mieux les lire  ::aie::  (avec les excuses : "je n'aime pas lire sur un cran", "l'cran est trop petit", ...  ::|: )

----------


## dam_moreyllo

Je comprends que sur le coup, a n'a peut tre pas fait des conomies (ou que a a apport un autre problme) cette histoire d'teindre les lumires pendant une heure.
Mais n'empche que sans a, il n'y aurait pas eu, par exemple, ce post, o des personnes en profite pour parler de leurs mthodes pour conomiser ou pour dire que tel truc ne sert  rien (j'ai par exemple appris que les ampoules basses-consommation ne sont pas forcment la solution !).

Bref a permet, je pense, d'en reparler et de faire garder  l'esprit des gens le problme.

----------


## Biosox

> (j'ai par exemple appris que les ampoules basses-consommation ne sont pas forcment la solution !)


pareil pour moi. Mais du coup j'ai une question: ou s'informer? Connaissez-vous un site qui numre une liste des "petits gestes" et des "gros efforts" et de leur rel impact?

Il me semble qu'on entend tous les jours des contradictions comme justement celle de l'ampoule basse-consommation.

Je suis plus que motiv  faire des efforts, mais si on empire les choses parce que les efforts n'ont pas l'impact esper, c'est dommage

----------


## Lyche

Les ampoules basses consommation sont plus polluantes certes, mais elles durent plus longtemps, il faudrait pouvoir faire la comparaison entre la dure de vie d'une ampoule filament, sa "pollution  l'unit" et la comparer avec la pollution d'une ampoule basse consommation.
Si par exemple, une ampoule basse consommation  une pollution de 1, et qu'une filament n'en n'a qu'une de 0,5, mais qu'il y a 3 ampoule filament qui sont consommes pendant la dure de vie d'une basse consommation, a fait un rapport de 1,5 pour 1, certe cela pollue encore, mais moins...

 Petite site sur l'cologie 
un autre site
Site de la fondation Nicolas Hulot

----------


## Higestromm

Les ampoules basses consommations ont une trs bonne solution  condition de pouvoir les recycler, nuance.

Donc la solution n'est pas de ne plus les utiliser mais de faire en sorte de pouvoir traiter le recyclage nous mme.

Quelqu'un a des sous pour investir dans une bote de recyclage ???

----------


## Lung

Et bien voil !
A cause de a, il y a eu une coupure gnrale d'lectricit pendant 20 minutes.     ::?:   ::scarymov:: 

Heureusement, qu'on a pu arrter les serveurs.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

Je tiens  prciser  propos des ampoules basse consommation qu'elles polluantes parce qu'elles contiennent des composants polluants.

Qu'elles sont dangereuses pour l'environnement parce que, bien que polluantes, bien que l'on sache traiter ces polluants, trs trs peu de filires de recyclage existent  ce jour. Celles existantes ne seront pas capables d'accepter le volume de cette nouvelle pollution lorsque, dans quelques mois, on nous aura imposer ce type d'ampoules.
Mais quand on parle des ampoules, il en va de mme pour tout appareil lectroniques, TV, ordinateurs, GPS, Tlphones portables, ......


Pour ne pas perdre de vue les effets de bords l'cologique  tout va, il faut se rappeler comment la France produit son lectricit.

A l'heure actuelle, l'lectricit nuclaire est la moins chre et la moins impactante pour l'environnement tant au niveau production que fabrication des centrales mme en tenant compte de l'extraction de l'uranium. Aucune autre nergie,  l'heure actuelle ne peut rivaliser, mme pas le solaire (les panneaux solaires sont extrmement nergivores et polluant  fabriquer).
Si on s'en tient l, l'lectricit nuclaire est le summum en matire d'cologie.
Mais tout le monde sait que le problme du nuclaire c'est les dchets qui restent, ce qui est de suite moins rjoussant si on en tient compte dans le bilan. Et comment ne pas en tenir compte.
On le sait pour le nuclaire, on ne le sait pas forcment pour le reste.

Autre exemple, le biocarburant ou bioethanol, prsent comme l'avenir, est une vritable catastrophe sur le plan cologique (engrais, pesticides, monocultures, ...). De plus, mme en convertissant toutes les terres cultivables mondiales  la production du biothanol (donc en arretant de manger, il n'y aurait plus de culture de fruits et lgumes, il n'y aurait plus de paturage, ...), la production n'arriverait pas  couvrir, ne serait-ce que la consommation en matire de transport.

----------


## fnobb

Les plus colos c'est les Australiens

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Les ampoules basses consommations ont une trs bonne solution  condition de pouvoir les recycler, nuance.
> 
> Donc la solution n'est pas de ne plus les utiliser mais de faire en sorte de pouvoir traiter le recyclage nous mme.
> 
> Quelqu'un a des sous pour investir dans une bote de recyclage ???


Pour ce qui est des ampoules basse consommation, j'ai bien remarqu qu'elle durait plus longtemps, mais j'ai aussi remarqu qu'elles avaient tendance  faiblir avec le temps et  fournir une lumire de plus en plus faiblarde et dgueulasse, mme si elles sont encore techniquement fonctionnelles...
Bref, est-ce vraiment mieux au final, j'ai encore un doute.

----------


## zandru

> Pour ce qui est des ampoules basse consommation, j'ai bien remarqu qu'elle durait plus longtemps, mais j'ai aussi remarqu qu'elles avaient tendance  faiblir avec le temps et  fournir une lumire de plus en plus faiblarde et dgueulasse, mme si elles sont encore techniquement fonctionnelles...
> Bref, est-ce vraiment mieux au final, j'ai encore un doute.


Le principal problme de ces ampoules, c'est surtout leur temps de chauffe de plus en plus long.

J'attends de voir ce que vont donner les lampes  del. J'en ai dj vu en magasin, mais je ne les ai pas encore tester. D'ailleurs, quelqu'un ici en a dj test ?

----------


## Lyche

un geste du gouvernement pour notre portefeuille et pour la plante  ::aie:: 

 Le Nouveau carburant Ultra rvolutionnaire

Prcisons qu'a la production il consomme beaucoup d'eau et de pesticide... Bref, une belle bombe  retardement. Mais.. c'est du carburant bio  10% voyons !!

----------


## zandru

J'avais vu aussi ce nouveau carburant (enfin pas si nouveau que a, apparemment les carburants actuels contiennent dj un faible pourcentage de bio.

Je trouve toujours aberrant que le fait de polluer pour produire le carburant ne gne pas les politiciens. Et en plus, cultiver pour se dplacer alors que la famine existe encore dans le monde me gne, mais c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## dams78

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir qu'on va renouveler l'opration : 1h sans lumire, et attention on va mme couper la lumire de la Tour Effeil pendant 5min...

Vous en pensez quoi?
Personnellement je trouve a pathtique, a fait un peu : "je fais attention 5min par contre tout le reste de l'anne je peux polluer en s'en fot..."

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de voir qu'on va renouveler l'opration : 1h sans lumire, et attention on va mme couper la lumire de la Tour Effeil pendant 5min...
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi?
> Personnellement je trouve a pathtique, a fait un peu : "je fais attention 5min par contre tout le reste de l'anne je peux polluer en s'en fot..."


comme dirait Rolland Magdane




> a part d'un bon sentiment, mais toutes ces vaches sans queue, c'est ridicule


 ::aie:: . Oui, a donne vraiment cette impression, de se donner le droit de faire les choses sous prtexte qu'une fois de temps en temps on fait de l'cologie. L'cologie, c'est une faon de vivre, et  l'heure actuelle, je trouve a bien trop politis :/

----------


## juvamine

la politique actuelle, c'est 75% de symbole...et 25% d'actions
Si M. Delanoe nous coute..

----------


## dams78

Et dire qu' ct des actions simples aurait certainement autant voire plus d'impact. Je pense notamment  l'clairage le soir dans des endroits vide (magasins, etc).

----------


## sevyc64

sujet maintes fois dbattu ici et sur d'autres forums

vnement spectaculaire mais qui a pour consquence malheureusement tout l'inverse de la cause prtendument dfendu qui sera une baisse de la consomation et donc de la pollution.

Si effectivement baisse de consommation, il y a, il s'en suit une forte augmentation de la pollution dans les minutes qui suivent.

Le phnomne est simple. En France l'lectricit est produite  partir du nuclaire. Si les centrales nuclaire ragissent assez vite  une baisse de consommation instantan, elles sont beaucoup plus longues  rpondre  une hausse brutale de celle-ci.

La coupure va provoquer une baisse de consommation et donc un repli automatique des centrales nuclaires. Par contre la reprise, une fois l'opration finie, provoque une trs forte hausse de consommation  laquelle les centrales nuclaires ne peuvent rpondre immdiatement. En consquence, ce sont les centrales classique (Fioul, Diesel, Charbon) qui vont instantanment prendre le relais pendant plusieurs minutes avec une surpolution pouvant tre suprieure au gain durant l'arrt suivant le taus de participation. 


De plus, il est estim par les spcialistes que si plus 20  30% de la population suivait le mouvement, la reprise provoquerait une surcharge du rseau lectrique qui le ferait tomber, avec  la cl des dlestages comme peuvent en connaitre parfois la bretagne et le sud de la France l'hiver, les jours de trs grand froid.

----------


## dams78

> De plus, il est estim par les spcialistes que si plus 20  30% de la population suivait le mouvement, la reprise provoquerait une surcharge du rseau lectrique qui le ferait tomber, avec  la cl des dlestages comme peuvent en connaitre parfois la bretagne et le sud de la France l'hiver, les jours de trs grand froid.


Ca en ferait peut tre rflchir...

----------


## juvamine

> Ca en ferait peut tre rflchir...


C'est dj + que connu, et pourtant a change rien

----------


## marzin86

On devrait plutt faire a toute lanne, une heure par anne c'est rien du tout, si on veut vraiment faire des efforts il faut que a soit sur toute lanne.

----------


## DonQuiche

> On devrait plutt faire a toute lanne, une heure par anne c'est rien du tout, si on veut vraiment faire des efforts il faut que a soit sur toute lanne.


Couper l'lectricit une heure par soir ? Trs mauvaise ide, la natalit exploserait et on finirait  25 milliards d'tres humains en 2050.  ::mrgreen:: 
Le pire c'est que c'est srieux :  chaque coupure prolonge de courant on observe un pic de natalit neuf mois plus tard.

----------


## Barsy

> Couper l'lectricit une heure par soir ? Trs mauvaise ide, la natalit exploserait et on finirait  25 milliards d'tres humains en 2050. 
> Le pire c'est que c'est srieux :  chaque coupure prolonge de courant on observe un pic de natalit neuf mois plus tard.


En mme temps, tu connais une autre activit qui se pratique dans le noir ?  part dormir...

----------


## Loceka

Ben oui, y'en a plein.  ::koi:: 
faire des pompes/de la gymvolerse cogner dans les murss'amuser avec des lunettes infrarougemangerjouer  Resident Evil (t'as pas prcis qu'il n'y avait pas d'lectricit, pis de toute faon on peut utiliser un portable sur batterie)rflchiret plein d'autres choses plus intressantes les unes que les autres

----------


## andry.aime

Je venais de passer 5 jours sans lectricit  la maison. En fait, le compteur tait sur le nom de l'ancien locataire  ::mouarf:: . Il ne me reste plus qu'environ 2 semaines pour l'internet  ::aie:: .
Comment tuer le temps?
Jouer au domino, ou jeu de carte. Ce qui perd le plus fait la vaisselle  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Glutinus

Quand je passe prs de la Dfense, a me fait mal de voir toutes ces lumires allumes dans les tours. Il devrait y avoir un systme pour teindre les lumires toutes les heures (quitte  le rallumer manuellement si t'es encore dedans), c'est ce qui se passait chez mon ancien client.

Par contre chez mon ancien client, un truc dbile : le rallumage  distance des postes, je savais pas que c'tait possible. C'est cool d'teindre son PC  19h et de voir le lendemain qu'il est rallum depuis 21h...

En passant, depuis cinq ans que je bosse, je crois qu'aucun de mes collgues n'teint son PC avant de partir.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> En passant, depuis cinq ans que je bosse, je crois qu'aucun de mes collgues n'teint son PC avant de partir.


Consignes officielle de mon client actuel : le soir, redmarre la machine, pour permettre la mise  jour automatique du poste pendant la nuit. Mme avant de partir en week-end ou en vacances..

----------


## Sunchaser

> En mme temps, tu connais une autre activit qui se pratique dans le noir ?  part dormir...


Moi, j'aime vraiment pas ce genre d'activit dans le noir ... quel ennui !  ::roll:: 
Et pis, de toutes manires, moi plong dans le noir, ya 99% de chances que je pionce de suite ... a doit tre un plantage gntique.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Par contre chez mon ancien client, un truc dbile : le rallumage  distance des postes, je savais pas que c'tait possible. C'est cool d'teindre son PC  19h et de voir le lendemain qu'il est rallum depuis 21h...


Moi par contre j'ai aussi vu le cas o certains personnels d'entretien teignaient consciencieusement les PC rests allums. Sympa quand tu avais un code de calcul en train de tourner depuis trois jours.

----------

